
A Greener Apple - far33d
http://www.apple.com/hotnews/agreenerapple/
======
brett
Jobs is a PR genius. When it's so common to see companies manufacture reasons
for pr releases as if those releases are ends wholly to themselves it's
striking to see how powerful it is to simply have something substantive to say
to the public.

